# AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter



## koifischfan (24. Okt. 2010)

Bei eBay gibt es so kleine schwarze Digitalthermometer mit einem ca 1 Meter langen Fühler. Kosten nicht viel, sind aber etwas ungenau. Nehmt also gleich 2-3 Stück. Ein versenktes Kühlschrankthermometer tut es aus.


Ich möchte erfahren, wie der Zusammenhang der Wassertemperatur, in der Tiefe und dicht unter der Oberfläche, und der Teichabdeckung ist. Das immer in Bezug auf die Lufttemperatur.

Über die Auswertung habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Ideen?


----------



## Digicat (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Servus KFF

Händisch in eine Excel-Tabelle eintragen und ein Diagramm erstellen ....

Je genauer du die Aufzeichnungen führst, je genauer das Diagramm 

Hatte ich am Ex-Schwimmteich genauso gemacht, da Besatz vorhanden, zwar keine Koi, aber 31 Goldorfen ....


----------



## koifischfan (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Für mich sehe ich da kein Problem.
In den Teich kommen noch zwei Sensoren. Auswerten kann ich das, wann und wie ich Lust habe. Meine Wetterstation gibt das her.

An diesem Feldversuch sollen so viele wie möglich mitmachen. Manche decken ab, andere nicht. Diese Daten müßten ja händisch gepflegt werden.


----------



## herbi (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Servus Koifischfan,...

*AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter *


Danke,....

ich wollt auch schon so etwas schreiben,....

Ich verweise alle "Neulinge" auf meine Signatur,...

Danke,...

PS :

*Koifischfan*

hast du auch einen Vornamen,...?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Das lässt sich sehr einfach mit einem sog. Temperatur-Logger 
(z.B. den, gibt´s auch bissi teurer mit Anzeige) erledigen,
der die Temperaturen misst und die Ergebnisse in einem Flash-Speicher lagert.
Wenn man´s dann wissen will, wird der an einen PC angeschlossen,
die mitgelieferte Software gestartet und man bekommt die wunderbarsten Auswertungen
als Grafik, als Tabelle, ins Excel oder wie´s beliebt.

Aus Erfahrung muss ich euch jedoch sagen, 
dass die Sensoren NICHT monetelang wasserfest sind, sondern dann doch kaputtgehen.
Entweder muss man die also in einem Glasröhrchen eingießen
oder noch besser den ganzen Logger in ein Gurkenglas tun und im Teich versenken.
(Schnur mit Schwimmer dran erspart im Frühjahr das Tauchen!) 
Der reagiert dann natürlich nicht so schnell wie sonst, 
aber die Temperatur im Teich ändert sich ja ohnehin nur langsam.

Abgesehen davon, dass das messtechnisch interessant ist, 
erwarte ich mir da aber keine besonders spannenden Ergebnisse:
Was soll da rauskommen?
Wenn der Teich ausreichend tief ist, wird die Wassertemperatur unten 
aufgrund er Anomalie und der hohen Phasenübergangsenergie des Wassers
so zwischen 4°C und 0°C liegen,
aber wenigstens haben die Koi während des langen faden Winters was zu staunen.


----------



## robsig12 (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Bei mir werden die Daten über einen Sensor der in 2 Meter tiefe hängt permanent gemessen.
Diese und Daten wie Luftfuchtigkeit, Temperatur usw. am Teichrand werden an einen Empfänger im Wohnzimmer gesendet. Ein mal im Monat lese ich den Speicher aus, und kann mir grafisch den Verlauf und auch Veränderungen im Zusammenhang Aussen- und Teichtemperatur einfach am PC auswerten. Gespeichert werden die Daten in einer SQL Datenbank, somit kann man auch noch in 15 -30 Jahren die Wetterdaten auswerten.


----------



## Frankia (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Diese und Daten wie Luftfuchtigkeit, Temperatur usw. am Teichrand werden an einen Empfänger im Wohnzimmer gesendet. Ein mal im Monat lese ich den Speicher aus, und kann mir grafisch den Verlauf und auch Veränderungen im Zusammenhang Aussen- und Teichtemperatur einfach am PC auswerten. Gespeichert werden die Daten in einer SQL Datenbank, somit kann man auch noch in 15 -30 Jahren die Wetterdaten auswerten.




Hallo Robert, 

..........................funktioniert bei mir jetzt auch...........

habe einen Sensor im Teich auf dem Boden liegen und den 2. in der Filterkammer um dort die Temperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit festzustellen..............


----------



## koifischfan (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



> Ich möchte erfahren, wie der Zusammenhang der Wassertemperatur, in der Tiefe und dicht unter der Oberfläche, *und* der Teichabdeckung ist. Das immer in Bezug auf die Lufttemperatur.


Es gibt Leute im Forum, die eine Abdeckung für unnötig halten. Dazu wollte ich einen Feldversuch ins Leben rufen, ob man das über Temperatur bestätigen kann (oder auch nicht).

Da ich meinen Teich abdecke, kann ich nicht gleichzeitig für unabgedeckt messen. Darum geht der Aufruf an alle Teichler, ihre Daten zu sammeln und mir zukommen zu lassen.
Dazu könnte in Word eine Tabelle erstellt werden und hier eingestellt. Jeder trägt seine Daten ein und läßt mir die *.docs per PN/Mail zukommen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Das ist eine sehr gute Idee, um zu seriösen Daten zu kommen!
Man müsste nur 2 Teiche vergleichbarer Kubatur und vergleichbarer Tiefe finden,
die nicht allzu weit voneinander entfernt liegen,
denn z.B. mit 3,8 m-Messwerten aus Wien wirst du nix anfangen!


----------



## Andi1104 (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Ich grüße euch.

Ich bin bei dem Versuch dabei.
Im Moment ist mein Teich in 1,6m Tiefe um ca. 1,4°C wärmer als auf der Oberfläche. Obwohl meine Teichpumpe rund um die Uhr das Wasser aus dieser Tiefe nach oben in den Filter bzw. Bachlauf fördert.

Schöne Grüße aus St. Pölten

Andi


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Das würde ich ehest beenden:
Damit kühlst du deinen Teich bis in die Tiefe aus.
Du solltest den Saugstutzen der Pumpe auf eine geringe Tiefe von vielleicht 30 cm bringen,
um das "warme" Wasser schön unten zu lassen.

Das Ergebnis ist erwartungsgemäß.


----------



## Ulli (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> ..........................funktioniert bei mir jetzt auch...........
> 
> habe einen Sensor im Teich auf dem Boden liegen und den 2. in der Filterkammer um dort die Temperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit festzustellen..............



Hallo Robert,

dann schreib doch mal, was Du an Technik da im Einsatz hast, genau das suche ich auch schon länger. 
Bei Minusgraden am Teich rumrobben und den Wert ablesen oder einen Datenlogger rauszufischen ist ja nicht so komfortabel

Danke und viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Den Datenlogger musst du erst im Frühjahr rausfischen:
Der MERKT sich die Messwerte!


----------



## robsig12 (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



UlliW schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> dann schreib doch mal, was Du an Technik da im Einsatz hast, genau das suche ich auch schon länger.
> Bei Minusgraden am Teich rumrobben und den Wert ablesen oder einen Datenlogger rauszufischen ist ja nicht so komfortabel
> ...



Hi Uli,

habe von ELV einen 868 mhz Sender mit einer Sonde von 3 Meter. Das Teil heisst IS200 oder so. Der Empfänger (WS300PC) der die Daten anzeigt, speichert die Daten für ca. 3 Wochen, und müssen dann auf den PC über USB übertragen werden. Baugleich gibt es die beiden Teile auch bei Conrad, und kosten auch ungefähr gleich.


----------



## shanana (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

am boden habe ich momentan 7,7°C


----------



## Ulli (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Hi Uli,
> 
> habe von ELV einen 868 mhz Sender mit einer Sonde von 3 Meter. Das Teil heisst IS200 oder so. Der Empfänger (WS300PC) der die Daten anzeigt, speichert die Daten für ca. 3 Wochen, und müssen dann auf den PC über USB übertragen werden. Baugleich gibt es die beiden Teile auch bei Conrad, und kosten auch ungefähr gleich.



Hi Robsig,

danke-habe ich gefunden und schau ich mir an, ob es bei mir passt. 
Bisher hab ich so einen Datenlogger, aber wenn ich die Daten nicht nur im Frühjahr sondern öfter mal kontrollieren will (z.B. Weihnachten ) dann werd ich nass und friere  ...

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



UlliW schrieb:


> ... dann werd ich nass und friere ...


Scheiss-Breitengrad.


----------



## Ulli (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Scheiss-Breitengrad.



Jawoll - dafür können wir solang die Fischlis schlafen Skifahren, Glühwein trinken (ich nehm den aus dem Burgenland dazu ), Freundin wärmen, Eiszapfenweitwerfen, am Kamin sitzen, Schneeballschlachten machen, ne Grippe nehmen... 1

Klasse Breitengrad!!!!

Grüsse nach Wien
Ulli


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hi Ulli!
Ich bin geborener SÜD-Wiener
und mir ist das bei WEITEM nicht südlich genug.
Ich liebäugle mit einem Winterschlaf und versuche zu überleben!


----------



## Ulli (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



UlliW schrieb:


> Glühwein trinken (ich nehm den aus dem Burgenland dazu )
> 
> Ulli



Hi Peter,
geht mir ja auch so, Sonne = Leben, aber gibt's keinen Rüffel wegen dem Glühwein?  Ich dachte ich könnte Dir einen Trollinger aus heimischem Anbau verkaufen ??? 2.
Wir trinken den hier über den Winter 3 x täglich gegen die Frostbeulen ...

Grüße Ulli


----------



## robsig12 (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



UlliW schrieb:


> Hi Robsig,
> 
> danke-habe ich gefunden und schau ich mir an, ob es bei mir passt.
> Bisher hab ich so einen Datenlogger, aber wenn ich die Daten nicht nur im Frühjahr sondern öfter mal kontrollieren will (z.B. Weihnachten ) dann werd ich nass und friere  ...
> ...



Hallo Ulli,

sieh es mal so, was nutzt ein Thermometer im Teich, dass Du im Frühjahr raus nimmst, und dann siehst, wie kalt es mal war. Die Fische schwimmen dann vielleicht unter der Eisdecke, da ja der entscheidene Vorteil einer Temperaturmesung veloren gegangen ist. Ich kann bei kritischen Graden gegensteuern und mit Brunnenwasser die Temperatur im Teich leicht anheben. Nur deshalb betreibe ich den Aufwand mit den Funkthermometer.


----------



## Frankia (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hi,

am Boden habe ich im Moment 8, 7 °, wobei ich sagen muß, dass mein Teich komplett abgedeckt ist................

Gemessen mit der Wetterstation von ELV  :

ELV Funk-Innen-/Außen- Temperatursensor S 300 IA
und ELV WS 300 PC Funk-Wetterstation.


----------



## robsig12 (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hallo Reinhold,

 genau so mache ich es auch, und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Ich habe übrigens abgedeckt am Grund 10,2 Grad.


----------



## Frankia (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Hallo Reinhold,
> 
> genau so mache ich es auch, und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens abgedeckt am Grund 10,2 Grad.



Hallo Robert,

vermutlich ist dein Teich etwas tiefer als meiner.......

............die Pfütze hat ja nur 1,30 m..................


----------



## Goldi2009 (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hallo,

da wir gerade bei diesem Thema sind, habe ich mich auch mal nach Thermometern umgesehen. Diese Sensorthermometer sind extrem teuer (150/200 €). Könnte man nicht auch ein Schwimmthermometer, das per Funk ebenfalls die Daten überträgt, im Teich "versenken"  Da lägen die Kosten bei ca. 40 €.

Inzwischen wüsste ich nämlich auch gerne, wie die Temperatur im Winter in der Tiefe ist. Ihr habt mich angesteckt .


----------



## Frankia (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



Goldi2009 schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht auch ein Schwimmthermometer, das per Funk ebenfalls die Daten überträgt, im Teich "versenken"



Hallo Goldi,

wenn du eine gute Quelle hast und glaubst, dass es funktioniert..................probiers einfach aus und poste hier....................

...ich glaube es wird daran scheitern, dass das Schwimmthermometer nicht absolut wasserdicht ist....................und wie willst du die Stromversorgung sicherstellen....


----------



## koifischfan (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Suche bei ebay nach Artikel 110600239920.
Um nur mal zu sehen sind die völlig ok. Nimm besser 2-3 Stück, sie sind nicht so genau. Gleiche sie vorher mit einem anderen Thermometer ab.


----------



## robsig12 (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Ich habe mit den Pool-Schwimmthermometer schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Waren nach spätestens 5 Monaten defekt. (Dafür aber billig...)

Die versenken, kann eigentlich nicht gehen, da die Funkübertragung durch 2 Meter Wasser nicht funktioniert. Bei den billigeren sollte nicht mal ein Baum zwischen Sender und Empfänger sein. Ausserdem sind die Teile nicht wirklich Wasserdicht.


----------



## Goldi2009 (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Na, das hört sich ja alles nicht gut an. Leuchtet auch ein, wenn man darüber nachdenkt, dass die Dinger nicht ganz dicht sind. Übertragung kann aus der Wassertiefe natürlich auch nicht soooo genau sein.

Die ganz billigen will ich auch nicht. Soll per Funk übertragen werden. Im Winter ist´s einfach schöner, wenn man von drinnen die Temperatur ablesen könnte.

Wenn noch jemand Vorschläge hat, her damit!


----------



## herbi (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Servus Forengemeinde,...
ich weis jetzt nicht ob das so in diesen Thread passt,...

aber bei Conrad kann man sich für kl. Geld ein spitzen Termometer erwerben und es dann in eine Aufputzverteilerdose einbauen,....

ges. Kosten etwa 20 Euro,...

hier mal ein Bild,...ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit diesen Termometern gemacht (siehe Bild da habe ich meine beiden verglichen,...)


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



robsig12 schrieb:


> ...was nutzt ein Thermometer im Teich, dass Du im Frühjahr raus nimmst, und dann siehst, wie kalt es mal war. Die Fische schwimmen dann vielleicht unter der Eisdecke, da ja der entscheidene Vorteil einer Temperaturmesung veloren gegangen ist. Ich kann bei kritischen Graden gegensteuern und mit Brunnenwasser die Temperatur im Teich leicht anheben. Nur deshalb betreibe ich den Aufwand mit den Funkthermometer.


Ah, ich verstehe!
Das hat also gar nichts mit Interesse an der Messtechnik oder mit Beobachtung des natürlichen Temperaturverlaufes zu tun.

Sag: Warum MACHT ihr dann alle so flache Pfützen,
wo ihr dann solche Sorgen um die Viecher haben müsst
und die Oberfläche mit irgendwelchen schirchen Plastikzeug vollräumt
oder euer sauer verdientes Geld im Freien verheizt?
Wäre die Kohle nicht besser in einem tieferen Teich investiert,
der noch dazu mehr Voluem hat, was ja auch nicht schadet?
(Mein Tümpel ist 3,8 m tief und der friert SICHER NIE zu!)


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hi Herbi!
Du solltest davon ausgehen,
dass die Sensoren NICHT DAUERHAFT WASSERFEST sind!
Zieh sie nach dem Messen wieder raus
und pack sie trocken weg!


----------



## herbi (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hallo Peter,...

beide Termometer sind seit 2 Jahren im *Dauereinsatz,....!

Und wenn einer der Sensoren undicht wird dann kauft man halt ein neues,...od. man zieht eine Schutzschicht aus z.B. Silikon drüber,...




*Dauereinsatz heist bei mir das die Fühler ständig in den Becken verweilen,...


----------



## Frankia (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hallo schwarzer Peter,



> Mein Tümpel ist 3,8 m tief und der friert SICHER NIE zu!)



Es kann ja nicht jeder einen Baggersee  im Garten haben....................


----------



## robsig12 (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Ah, ich verstehe!
> Das hat also gar nichts mit Interesse an der Messtechnik oder mit Beobachtung des natürlichen Temperaturverlaufes zu tun.
> 
> Sag: Warum MACHT ihr dann alle so flache Pfützen,
> ...




Hi Peter, 

jeder wie er möchte. Ich habe an der tiefsten Stelle 2,15 Meter. Die genügen reichlich. Geheizt wird bei mir mit Grundwasser. Also o Tarif!
Nun  kommt es aber, hast Du schon mal einen Fisch aus 3,8 m gekeschert? 
Ich bin ganz zufrieden mit meiner Pfütze, und habe die auch mit gutem Grund lange so geplant.


----------



## koifischfan (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Es kommt bestimmt die Frage, warum du einen Fisch keschern willst.
Kannst du überhaupt in 3,80 Tiefe etwas sehen?


Interessant, was aus meiner Frage für eine abwegige Diskussion geworden ist. 
Dann macht mal weiter. Nochmal


----------



## Ulli (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Hallo Ulli,
> 
> sieh es mal so, was nutzt ein Thermometer im Teich, dass Du im Frühjahr raus nimmst, und dann siehst, wie kalt es mal war. Die Fische schwimmen dann vielleicht unter der Eisdecke, da ja der entscheidene Vorteil einer Temperaturmesung veloren gegangen ist. Ich kann bei kritischen Graden gegensteuern und mit Brunnenwasser die Temperatur im Teich leicht anheben. Nur deshalb betreibe ich den Aufwand mit den Funkthermometer.



Hi Robsig,

sehe ich genauso, hab den Datenlogger heute mal rausgeholt und ausgelesen: 12 grad in 2 m Wassertiefe, ich habe allerdings die Pumpe noch laufen - werd ich am Wochenende abstellen und den Filter stillegen.

Die WS300 PC gibt es nicht mehr... nur so ein Mega-Teil WS888 oder kleinere Typen ohne USB .

Grüße Ulli


----------



## Frankia (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hallo Ulli,

schau mal hier:

http://www.elv.de/ELV-Wetterstationen/x.aspx/cid_74/detail_1/detail2_183


----------



## Goldi2009 (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Guten Morgen,

danke für die Anregungen. 

Ich schaue mich am Wochenende mal um, was der Markt so bietet.


----------



## robsig12 (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:


> Hallo Ulli,
> 
> schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.elv.de/ELV-Wetterstationen/x.aspx/cid_74/detail_1/detail2_183



 Mich hat das damals noch über 100 Euro gekostet! Heul


----------



## Frankia (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Mich hat das damals noch über 100 Euro gekostet! Heul



Hallo Robert,

heul net, sei froh dass es funktioniert....................alles zum Wohl unserer Teichbewohner..


----------



## sante (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hallo

hat von euch einer eine ahnung ob der außensensor von der elv ws 300 ( link von Reinhold) ein kabel mit fühler dran hat? damit man das ins wasser tauchen kann .


----------



## robsig12 (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Nein, der Sensor ist für aussen gedacht. 

Du benötigst noch einen is200 oder so. Einfach unter Zubehör für dieses Gerät schauen.


----------



## sante (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hallo Robert,

hab mal gesucht unter zubehör leider nichts gefunden 
und weiter gesucht.
kann ich dieses hier nehmen ( http://www.elv.de/ELV-Funk-Innen-Au.../detail_10/detail2_21503/flv_/bereich_/marke_ ) oder ist das das was du meintest.
sorry für die blöden fragen.


----------



## robsig12 (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Ja das ist das richtige.


----------



## sante (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Danke

da werd ich mir das packet mal ordern.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

die Teile hab ich auch in Betrieb, laufen jetzt ein Jahr..


----------



## Ulli (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hallo zusammen,

klasse - Danke für Eure Infos ! Dann werd ich mir die auch mal bestellen... 
Mein Datenlogger sagt, dass die WT heute sogar leicht gestiegen ist ( 0,5grad) , wir hatten 17 grad und super sonnig heute... 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Andi1104 (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hallo derschwarzerpeter.

Die Pumpe stelle ich jedes Jahr bevor es richtig kalt wird in ca. 60cm Tiefe (direkt zum Einlauf von meinem Bachlauf). Somit lasse ich das meiste Wasser unberührt, aber trotzdem vielen Dank für den Rat.

Liebe Grüße 
Andi


----------



## shanana (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

ich kann mir als azubi keine solche wetterstation leisten, deswegen habe ich für 10€ ein außenthermometer mit wasserdichtem kabel gekauft und in die box, welche  ich für die membranpumpe gebaut habe, einen plexiglasdeckel gebaut.


damit mir die belüfterleitungen nicht einfrieren habe ich sie isoliert.


----------



## Goldi2009 (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

So, habe mir gerade die WS 300 PC sowie den Außensender S 300 IA  bestellt. Und das alles für meinen kleinen Goldfischteich.


----------



## sante (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hallo,

Meine neue Wetterstation ist nun auch endlich da, hab sie auch gleich in position gebracht.

Vielen Dank nochmal für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## robsig12 (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Und nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## Goldi2009 (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hallo,

meine Wetterstation ist ebenfalls angekommen! Ist das schön!!! Ein Blick und ich weiß, dass meine Goldis es gut haben! Sooooo beruhigend.

Danke euch für die Beratung!


----------



## Ulli (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Meine WS 300 PC kam heute an, bin gerade am Ausprobieren. Aussenfühler werd ich erst am Wochenende installieren können.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Nabend,
da die WS 300 PC Baugleich mit meiner WS 444 PC ist, und ihr die Daten Online bringen wollt kann ich euch die Seite hierempfehlen. Einfach zu bedienen und nicht wirklich teuer.

Läuft bei mir seit 2 Jahren Tadellos 

http://www.uweutzmann.de/wetter/start.html

Bei Fragen, einfach ne PN an mich oder hier stellen. Axel (Redlisch ist Experte behaupte ich mal).

Interessant finde ich das es wohl doch einige User gibt die wissen möchten was für Temperaturen im Teich herrschen


----------



## Ulli (4. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



UlliW schrieb:


> Meine WS 300 PC kam heute an, bin gerade am Ausprobieren. Aussenfühler werd ich erst am Wochenende installieren können.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Ulli



Sodele, konnte nicht widerstehen und habe die Sensoren positioniert und die  Software auf Vista 64 bit zum Laufen bekommen, was ziemlich tricky war . 
Offiziell gibt es dafür keine Treiber (armseliges Treiberpaket für die WS ) . Wer Probleme hat, bitte einfach melden... aktueller Screenshot anbei.

Grüßle Ulli


----------



## sante (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hi Robert,

die station macht einen guten und soliden eindruck. auch der außensensor für den teich ist richtig stabil und kein plastik so wie mein alter sensor. bin begeistert.


----------



## robsig12 (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



UlliW schrieb:


> Sodele, konnte nicht widerstehen und habe die Sensoren positioniert und die  Software auf Vista 64 bit zum Laufen bekommen, was ziemlich tricky war .
> Offiziell gibt es dafür keine Treiber (armseliges Treiberpaket für die WS ) . Wer Probleme hat, bitte einfach melden... aktueller Screenshot anbei.
> 
> Grüßle Ulli



Die Software die beiliegt, ist aber auch für unseren Gebrauch ausreichend. Ich sammle in einer SQL Datenbank seit ca. 1 Jahr alle Daten rund um den Teich.

Ulli, Du kannst den Sensoren auch eigene Namen vergeben, dann ist es übersichtlicher, gerade wenn Du mal einen Monat oder mehr betrachten möchtest.


----------



## danyvet (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hallo Meßfreaks!

Ich möchte nur mal grundsätzlichen Input geben.
Ich hab heute mit Dr. Jaksch telefoniert (das ist der Autor dieses leider vergriffenen, aber angeblich superdupertollen Schwimmteichbuches  ) und der hat mir gesagt, es ist sogar sinnvoller die Werte im Winter zu messen, weil eben im Sommer die Nährstoffe in den Algen gebunden sind und die Winterwerte viel aussagekräftiger sind.
Nur so als Info....


----------



## Ulli (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Die Software die beiliegt, ist aber auch für unseren Gebrauch ausreichend. Ich sammle in einer SQL Datenbank seit ca. 1 Jahr alle Daten rund um den Teich.
> 
> Ulli, Du kannst den Sensoren auch eigene Namen vergeben, dann ist es übersichtlicher, gerade wenn Du mal einen Monat oder mehr betrachten möchtest.



Hallo Robert,

danke - habe den Sensoren sprechende Namen gegeben, dann ist es einfacher. Die beiliegende Software "weather professional" finde ich ganz gut, mehr brauche ich eigentlich auch nicht. Nur dass es keine Vista-Treiber dazu gibt, finde ich schade - wie ist das eigentlich mit WIN 7?

Hat jemand die WS damit am Laufen? 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## sante (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hallo Ulli ,

Mit Win 7 keine Probleme hat auf anhieb geklappt .


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Nabend,
bei mir wurde die WS444 (Baugleich mit der 300er) auch direkt erkannt.
Win 7, 32 Bit


----------



## robsig12 (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



UlliW schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> danke - habe den Sensoren sprechende Namen gegeben, dann ist es einfacher. Die beiliegende Software "weather professional" finde ich ganz gut, mehr brauche ich eigentlich auch nicht. Nur dass es keine Vista-Treiber dazu gibt, finde ich schade - wie ist das eigentlich mit WIN 7?
> 
> ...



Meine läuft unter Vista 64 Bit, war aber nur über umwege google möglich. 
Da musst Du WS300PC Treiber Vista 64 Bit eingeben, und dann bekommst Du den Vorgang in einem anderem Forum geregelt.


----------



## Goldi2009 (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hallo Ulli,

meine WS 300 PC läuft ebenfalls unter Vista. Ging ohne zusätzliche Treiber. Hatte gar keine Probleme bei der Installation. 

Mir reicht diese Software auch aus. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Digicat (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Servus Wetterfrösche 

Würde mich interessieren was Ihr für Sensoren und wieviele am Laufen habt

Regen- und Windmesser
Sonnenstundenzähler
Intensitätsmesser
Außentemp.-messer

Ich habe ja die WS 2300und dort läßt sich kein weiterer Sensor mehr betreiben, deshalb überlege ich die von Euch favorisierte zu kaufen ....

@ Uwe: hast einen Link zu deiner Wetterstation


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hi Helmut,
meine gibt es nicht mehr im Handel, die WS444PC wurde auch nur von Conrad vertrieben. Nun heißt sie WS 300 PC.
Google mal danach und schau in den Shop von ELV. http://www.elv.de/output/controller.aspx


----------



## Ulli (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hallo zusammen,

na da hab ich mit Vista 64 bit wieder mal den Joker gezogen c

Aber ich hab's wie Robert auch gesagt hat über Google und einem Fremdtreiber dann hinbekommen, läuft alles prima -  vielen Dank an alle!

Hab den Teichsensor vorher noch auf dem Grund platziert, hatte ich gestern abend provisorisch nur so an den Rand gelegt, die Temp. dürfte sich jetzt kaum noch verändern über den Tag (dicke rote Linie=WT).

Grüße Ulli


----------



## Digicat (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Alles klar Uwe .... habe mir die WS 300 schon angesehen ....

Einzig der Regen/Windmesser in Kombi gefällt mir nicht ... hätte es gerne getrennt wie bei meiner ....

Jetzt wo ich es so schreibe .... 

Kann ja beide gleichzeitig betreiben 

Mensch  ....


----------



## koifischfan (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Gestern kamen meine zwei Temperaturfühler mit externem Fühler für meine TFA Nexus.

Habe die Fühler in ein Stück Mantel (Isolierung) von 5x2,5 geschoben und beidseitig mit Innotec verschlossen.

Einer hängt in 80cm der andere ich 180cm Tiefe. Temperatur aktuell 7,1 und 7,2 Grad.


----------



## Frankia (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hi zusammen

ich benutze die WS 300 PC II mit *zwei* Sensoren, einen in der *Filterkammer* und den anderen im *Teich*,
es können noch mind. 2 weitere hinzugefügt werden.

 

Der Fühler im Teich hängt bei ca. 1,20 m...............
Aktuelle Teichtemperatur: 8,2 °
Filterkammer: 8,6 °
Teich ist komplett abgedeckt...
Filterkammer ist ebenfalls ringsum und am Deckel  mit Styrodur isoliert.


----------



## Ulli (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hallo zusammen,

anbei meine aktuellen Werte, WT ist relativ kalt oder was meint Ihr? Der Sensor hängt in ca. 1,5m Tiefe, der Grund ist ca. 2 m tief.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Frankia (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



> anbei meine aktuellen Werte, WT ist relativ kalt oder was meint Ihr? Der Sensor hängt in ca. 1,5m Tiefe, der Grund ist ca. 2 m tief.



Hallo Ulli,

auch in der Tiefe von *2 m* wird sich kein anderes Ergebnis zeigen.

Für diese Jahreszeit ist das bei den meisten Teichbeseitzern, die nicht oder noch nicht heizen und deren Teich nicht abgedeckt ist, fast normal.


----------



## Ulli (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*



Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:


> Hallo Ulli,
> 
> auch in der Tiefe von *2 m* wird sich kein anderes Ergebnis zeigen.
> 
> Für diese Jahreszeit ist das bei den meisten Teichbeseitzern, die nicht oder noch nicht heizen und deren Teich nicht abgedeckt ist, fast normal.



Hallo Reinhold,

ja, müsste so sein - heute ist die WT nochmal auf knapp unter 6 Grad gefallen, es hat die ganze Nacht und den Tag über geschneit.  

Ich werde morgen den Eisfreihalter installieren, hab mir so einen kleinen Heizstab mit Frostwächter besorgt um ein Stück Oberfläche frei zu halten.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Andi1104 (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hallo.

Momentan habe ich in ca. 20cm Tiefe 1,1°C und was ich nicht glauben kann in 1,6m Tiefe gerade mal 1,2°C.
Wie gesagt ich kann das gar nicht glauben da der Teich jetzt seit ca. 10 Tagen komplett zu gefroren ist und meine Pumpe in einer Tiefe von 60cm steht und das Wasser vom Bachlauf gleich wieder ansaugt.
Selbst wenn es da unten so kalt ist dürfte es den Fischen nichts ausmachen, da ich vor 3 Tagen mit meinem Handy ein Foto gemacht habe und dabei gesehen hab das ein paar Fische sich in 60cm Tiefe aufhalten.

Schöne Grüße Andi


----------



## koifischfan (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

@UlliW
Wie sind deine Werte aktuell?


----------



## Ulli (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hallo Koifischfan,

anbei meine aktuellen Temps.
Der Teich ist zugefroren, nur am Eisfreihalter ist offen. Die WT pendelt seit Tagen konstant um die 4 Grad...

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## koifischfan (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Ich danke dir. Ich dachte dabei auch an koi-uwe.

Meine Werte bei 0,80 cm liegen um die 3,6-3,9 und in 1,80 cm bei 5,6-5,0.
Nur weiß ich nicht, wo die Fische stehen/liegen.


----------



## Frankia (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hi zusammen,

das sind meine aktuellen Werte

 

wobei ich sagen muß, dass mein Teich nur 1,30 m tief ist und dort im Moment auch die WT gemessen wird.
Die Oberfläche ist komplett mit 5 cm Styrodur angedeckt. Dort liegen ca. 20 cm Schnee drauf. Die Schwimmrahmen "schwimmen" aber noch.
Das Wasser hat an der Oberfläche noch + 3 ° ......
Auf dem Boden liegt eine 300 W Heizschlange die über einen Thermostat gesteuert wird und mir die Temperatur auf ca. 4 ° - 4, 5 ° halten soll...........

Das ist die Situation im Moment


----------



## golfbroetchen (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hallo zusammen,

Irgendwie hab ich ein Massives Temperaturproblem im Teich.

Hatte bislang ein nicht so Pralles Funkthermonter mit Außenfühlern im Einsatz und war im Glauben das soweit alles O.K. ist!!
Das Gerät zeigte eine Bodentemperatur im Teich zwischen 3,5 und 4,0 °C an.
Was jetzt nicht so Prall ist - hat aber die letzten Jahre immer Funktioniert.
Ich habe den Teich in diesem Jahr auch zum ersten mal zu 2/3 mit Styrodur 40 mm Abgedeckt. Der Filter steht im Freien und ist etwas Eingepackt - Wasser wird nur über 2 Skimmer angesaugt und der Flow liegt bei ca. 9000 Liter/h.  

Nun habe ich mir eine TFA Sinus mit 4 Außenfühlern (3 mit Kabel) (sind andere als bei der billigen) zugelegt. Gerade angeschlossen - SCHRECK! :shock
Die Sinus zeigt nun eine Bodentemperatur in 1,6 m Tiefe von 1,3°C und ca. 20 cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche nur noch 0,9°C.
Ich habe schon die beiden Fühler in der Tiefe zusammen geklemmt, weil ich dachte das 
es eventuell bedingt dadurch Abweichungen gab das die Fühler an verschiedenen Positionen gelegen haben.

Ich habe auch ein Heizkabel 480 W am Boden liegen was ja nur zur Erwärmung der Umgebung dienen soll.
Hat jemand noch eine Idee wie ich eventuell heraus bekommen kann welche Temp nun stimmt?
Für Eure Hilfe schon mal besten Dank im Voraus - und Guten Rutsch.


----------



## koifischfan (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: AUFRUF: Meßt Eure Wassertemperaturen im Winter*

Hallo,

ich habe auch eine TFA, die Nexus. Sie hat nur mehr Speicher, ansonsten sind die identisch.

Die Fühler sind mit einer Toleranz von 1K angegeben. Ich hatte meine nach dem Kauf miteinander abgeglichen, nur 0,1K Differenz. Will sagen, eigentlich recht genau.

Wie sind bei euch die Außentemperaturen? Taut es? Meinen Beitrag https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29998 hast du gelesen?

Kannst du einen Wasserwechsel machen?


----------

